# Home - Email Server



## ShadowTN (Oct 29, 2008)

I may or may not be in the right place to ask this.

I would like to know if it is possible to set up a Home Mail Server.

I have a domain registered and email service already but I want to discontinue the email service with the hosting company and do it on my own server.

If I am in the wrong place please advise.

shadowtn


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to TSF. ^^

I've never set-up an e-mail server for Internet use, but intranet is fairly easy. Of course, it is possible to do, but I'm not too familiar with the intricacies of domain management for e-mail purposes. So, instead I did a quick little search and a nice article on arstechnica that covers this: How to run your own e-mail server with your own domain, part 1 | Ars Technica

It's a bit lengthy, but it has a lot of good information that should help you get going. I'd try setting this up myself, but I don't have a spare domain to play with, so I'm afraid I can't. ^^'

Good luck, and I hope the article helps.


----------



## JJWalt (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been interested in serving my own email also. I've been reading for about two years and still find it way complicated. I already have the domain name and serve it from home but I get headaches when I try to explore an email server. Don't give up your service before you have your diy email working. I think there be monsters there.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Really all you need to do is add an MX record to your registrar's DNS server for your home IP address. If you have other MX records, you should set the priority on each to establish the order in which servers are contacted. Incoming mail connections will try the server with the highest priority first, and continue attempting delivery down the list until it finds a server to which it can connect and transfer the mail to.

Now, if you don't have a static address at home you should probably get service through one of the dynamic DNS providers. They update the global DNS with your new IP any time it changes. Otherwise you'll have to do it manually, and you won't have mail delivered between when your IP changes and when you update the DNS information.

The other part to this is actually configuring a mail server at your home. There are lots o f options out there for this, and there are lots of tutorials out there for each of the mail daemons in existence.


----------



## ShadowTN (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

I have bookmarked the web site that was suggested and I will delve into it and see what I can come up with. There was also mention of several tutorials so I guess I can check YouTube and a few others.

If I can get a grip on all this I will post it back as I figure it out.

shadowtn


----------

